# intel driver freezes system



## cL0N31 (Jul 7, 2010)

freebsd-8.0-release, intel 855gm video chipset... so I've made the vesa driver work, but the intel driver totally freezes the system so i have to hard turn off... when I come back on to check the Xorg.0.log, it's not there... it's only there if i ran the vesa driver, but if i delete it and run the intel driver, it's not there... the driver i have is xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3 ... the kernel is GENERIC... attached is the xorg.conf ... i test it with $sudo X -config xorg.conf.txt -retro


----------



## Beastie (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't know if it changes anything, but try with su instead of sudo.

Also have you tried this more than once and did it freeze every time?

Try adding

```
Section "Device"
    [...]
    Option "AIGLX" "FALSE"
    Option "NoAccel" "TRUE"
    [...]
EndSection
```
to xorg.conf.txt.


----------



## cL0N31 (Jul 7, 2010)

attached is the conf i used this time... same exact thing, when i do X -config xorg.conf.txt -retro from root: black screen, total freeze... ctrl+alt+del, ctrl+alt+bksp, ctrl+c, alt+f* don't work... upon hard reboot there's no Xorg.*.log in /var/log


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 7, 2010)

I've had the same problem: the new xorg drivers need some kind of KMS whackadoodle nonsense, which FreeBSD doesn't support right now*.  (this stuff)

My workaround was to use the VESA driver.  It works, but of course accel is pretty much right out.


*I don't know if this is true for -CURRENT or -STABLE, you could check the lists.


----------



## adamk (Jul 7, 2010)

FreeBSD does not support KMS in -CURRENT or -STABLE.  KMS is not needed for the version of the intel drivers in the ports tree which should, theoretically, work for the OP.

Having said that, it seems likely that the OP has hit a bug.  I would attempt disabling DRI before going to the extreme of using the vesa driver.

Adam


----------



## cL0N31 (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks for your replies... which version of the intel driver should i downgrade to to make it work? or should i downgrade xorg itself?


----------



## copypaiste (Jul 8, 2010)

Experienced the same troubles with the same chipset. 
I believe adding this: 
	
	



```
Option "Log" "Sync"
```
could help to shed some light on what happened with Xorg. Had no time to check it myself.


----------



## cL0N31 (Jul 10, 2010)

attached is "some light", please take a look


----------



## taz (Jul 11, 2010)

same problem here,intel 855gm on acer TravelMate...i had to reinstall the whole system and leave xorg 7.4...

last few post's http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13772&page=5


----------



## taz (Jul 11, 2010)

also check this out http://wiki.freebsd.org/ModularXorg/7.5



> xf86-video-intel
> 
> This must remain at version 2.7.1 and be patched to build with new server. RN Latest patch http://people.freebsd.org/~rnoland/xf86-video-intel-take2.patch



didn't try it thou...


----------



## cL0N31 (Jul 13, 2010)

taz said:
			
		

> also check this out http://wiki.freebsd.org/ModularXorg/7.5
> 
> 
> 
> didn't try it thou...



2.7.1 IS the latest version... i think that patch is included in the port's build process


----------



## adamk (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate to say it, but FreeBSD is only going to fall farther and farther behind as a desktop system unless a developer steps up and starts working on these things.  There are probably a dozen full time DRI developers for linux, and poor rnoland@ was essentially all alone porting this stuff to FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2010)

I've half-started an email to the Foundation several times.  KMS support for FreeBSD would be an excellent project to fund.  But even with the funds, you have to find a developer who can do it.


----------



## adamk (Jul 13, 2010)

For what it's worth, it looks like something is actually being worked in:

http://www.dragonflybsd.org/docs/developer/GEMdrmKMS/

I spoke with David on irc a few months ago, and he seemed quite knowledgeable and was certainly helpful.  Whether or not anything comes out of it, though, remains to be seen.  

Adam


----------



## xoris (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello

I'm new user on freebsd. I have the same problem, on laptop DELL D400 with intel 855GM. When apply the patch on /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel that impossible to make.

this is the last version of xf86-video-intel (2.7.1_3)

I'have this massage :

```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3
=> MD5 Checksum OK for xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to src/ch7017/ch7017.c.rej
=> Patch patch-src_ch7017_ch7017.c failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.
```

Have you an idea ?

Thank you, and sorry for my english.


----------



## warudemaru (Aug 30, 2010)

*X.org-7.5 hangs in drmwtq state*

Hi, I got similar problems with my Intel GM965 on Lenovo R61, FreeBSD-8.1, the recent intel drivers and X.org-7.5. It doesn't actually freeze the whole system, but the Xorg server which hangs in *drmwtq state*. Screen becomes black and keyboard unresponsive. Only hard reset or remote reboot can help. Funny, as it happens always when a multimedia player is launched and I switch to the text console and back to graphical mode. But even if I don't switch between terminals it occurs after several minutes watching movie.


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a laptop with the 855gm graphics chipset.  Only the newer modesetting intel driver has worked with recent Xorg+Linux.  That would be 2.11 or higher.  That driver requires modesetting and doesn't work on freebsd.  When I tried earlier drivers they would crash without modesetting and lockup the system with.  On the plus side the vesa driver actually worked.  The vesa driver did not work on the 830 chipset that I have on another laptop.

I would suggest sticking with vesa or older versions of xorg and older versions of the driver for now.


----------



## warudemaru (Aug 31, 2010)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> I have a laptop with the 855gm graphics chipset.  Only the newer modesetting intel driver has worked with recent Xorg+Linux.  That would be 2.11 or higher


Version 2.9 is waiting in ports for kernel improvements. As for the GM965 chipset the new X.org-7.5 was working significantly faster and smoother than 7.4, showing great performance with compiz, but after serveral minutes the nasty hang in drmwtq state spoils all the fun :\


----------



## copypaiste (Sep 1, 2010)

warudemaru said:
			
		

> Version 2.9 is waiting in ports for kernel improvements. As for the GM965 chipset the new X.org-7.5 was working significantly faster and smoother than 7.4, showing great performance with compiz, but after serveral minutes the nasty hang in drmwtq state spoils all the fun :\


What chipset did you try with 2.9 driver?


----------



## warudemaru (Sep 1, 2010)

copypaiste said:
			
		

> What chipset did you try with 2.9 driver?


I didn't say I'd tried it, because actually it won't even compile, I was talking about the  latest X.org-7.5 and the recent 2.7 driver which also gain some improvements


----------



## davidstrejc (Sep 14, 2010)

Has anyone find any solution for this problem?

Vesa driver works for me, but I can't use two displays on my laptop. Thanks for reply.


----------



## ruslan_bakirov (Dec 23, 2010)

Dear FreeBSD users!

I have Dell Inspiron 1150 notebook (like Greg "Groggy" Lehey too).

First bad symptoms I got with FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE. After upgrade of X.Org from version 7.4 to 7.5 my operating system freezed with the behaviour like that of cLON31. And I had to press power button to turn notebook off hardly. Then followed boot in single mode, "fsck -p" and so on.

The versions of some critical packages were:
xorg-7.5
xorg-server-1.7.5,1
xorg-drivers-7.5
xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0
xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3

I found that xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 driver worked fine, and all my troubles began when I upgraded this driver to xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3.

The only way to get my X.Org functional was to downgrade driver version to 2.7.1. But I could not do so with Intel video driver only. When I deinstalled xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3, substituted directory /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel with older one and tried to compile old driver sources, I got fatal error:

```
===> Building for xf86-video-intel-2.7.1
make  all-recursive
Making all in uxa

[skip]

In file included from uxa.c:37:
uxa-priv.h:46:35: error: X11/extensions/shmstr.h: No such file or directory
In file included from uxa.c:37:
uxa-priv.h:322: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'uxa_shm_funcs'
uxa-priv.h:326: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'ShmFuncsPtr'
uxa-priv.h:332: error: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration
uxa.c: In function 'uxa_driver_init':
uxa.c:554: error: 'uxa_shm_funcs' undeclared (first use in this function)
uxa.c:554: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
uxa.c:554: error: for each function it appears in.)
uxa.c:554: error: too many arguments to function 'ShmRegisterFuncs'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel/work/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1/uxa.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel/work/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1.
```

Yes, new X.Org has new features in his components, and old Intel video driver do not meet some requirements.

I tried the patch http://people.freebsd.org/~rnoland/xf86-video-intel-take2.patch. With this patch my X.Org still did not work, but not freezed. I had ability to press Alt+F1 and return to first terminal. 

One remarkable error message in log file:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: Undefined symbol 

"xf86LoaderReqSymLists"
```

I compared "take2" patch (above) with that provided by X.Org-7.5. The only difference I found was absence of file patch-src_i830_dvo.c (except of revision number in Makefile, obviously) in "take2" patch.

I tried to deinstall xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_[23] and then install old driver brutally - using pkg_add. But unfortunately I could not even configure X.Org by "X -configure" because there were another sort of errors:

```
dlopen: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: Undefined symbol "resVgaShared"
(EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(EE) Failed to load module "intel" (loader failed, 7)
```

I keep my ports tree in almost actual state running cvsup every two weeks. In this manner I upgraded my system from 8.0-RELEASE to 8.1-RELEASE and, finally, 8.2-PRERELEASE consequently. Sometimes when I portupgrade my packages I get Intel video driver and some other drivers upgraded unexpectedly. When portupgrade does so, I deinstall next packages
1) xorg-drivers
2) xorg-server
3) xf86-input-keyboard
4) xf86-input-mouse
5) xf86-video-vesa
6) xf86-video-intel
and then install old versions of that drivers using pkg_add.

Now I have
xorg-server-1.6.1,1
xorg-drivers-7.4_2
xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2_2
xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0_6
xf86-video-vesa-2.1.0_2
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1
and very last stable versions of other packages and system components.

Everything works. System looks like Frankenstein's monster but it works. I hope my essay will be useful for somebody to solve their problems. And mine too.

I care of how long this "good times" will last? So, I address to qualified men - what should I do in my situation? If there is another (right) recipe to get X.Org-7.5 functional on my notebook? Or better to downgrade to X.Org-7.4 and forget about new versions of X.Org? Whether I miss something obvious?

uname -a

```
FreeBSD kondor.pervouralsk.ru 8.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-PRERELEASE #1: Sun Dec 19 06:30:45 YEKT 2010
     kondor@kondor.pervouralsk.ru:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Appropriate lines from "pciconf -lvcb" output

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x017f1028 chip=0x35828086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara Integrated Graphics Device'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 32, base 0xe8000000, size 134217728, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf6f80000, size 524288, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc000, size  8, enabled
    cap 01[d0] = powerspec 1  supports D0 D1 D3  current D0
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:	class=0x038000 card=0x017f1028 chip=0x35828086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara Integrated Graphics Device'
    class      = display
    bar   [10] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 32, base 0xe0000000, size 134217728, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xf6f00000, size 524288, enabled
    cap 01[d0] = powerspec 1  supports D0 D1 D3  current D0
```


----------



## davidgurvich (Dec 24, 2010)

The Xorg versions need to match.  Reinstall xorg with sysinstall or pkg_add.

You could also try the new driver with the "NO_Accel" option.


----------



## ruslan_bakirov (Dec 24, 2010)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> The Xorg versions need to match.



Thank for Your reply. Can not realise - need to match to _what_?



> Reinstall xorg with sysinstall or pkg_add.



I tried this way - no success. I tried ordinary way to install 8.1-RELEASE (for example) from official dvd1. As a result, xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3 totally freezes my system. If I install 8.0-RELEASE from dvd1 with X.Org-7.4 on it - everything is o'kay, xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 driver works fine.



> You could also try the new driver with the "NO_Accel" option.



I read this thread (and other threads) before and tried this option with no success.


----------



## ruslan_bakirov (Dec 24, 2010)

To make the clean experiment, I installed FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE on the clean hard disk again. Then I installed X.Org-7.5 using *sysinstall*. I found that no matter what options were enabled or disabled in the file /root/xorg.conf.new after "X -configure", as I could see in the file attached below (with option "NoAccel"), X.Org hung totally freezing all operating system after loading the sub module "ch7017" and removing I2C bus "DVODDC_D".

So, I gave up with this X.Org-7.5.


----------

